# Update on Thor



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi everyone! It's been awhile since I posted an updated pic on Thor. He's growing so fast and has gotten really big. He is doing awesome with potty training. In four weeks he's only had four accidents. We can't believe he's already 19 weeks! Time flies! He will be fixed at 24 weeks. Hoping to. Still not one hundred percent sure about it. We love him so much! If you would like to see more pics of him he has his own Instagram account with lots of pics at cockapoo_thor. I post new pictures every day. 

P.S I don't post much but I love coming in here everyday to help with everything I need. Thank so much you guys!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful shaggy little boy. Such a cute face.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Awww....as scrumptious as ever 

xxx


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Ahh Thor is awesome ...what a gorgeous boy!

Val


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Ok I am following him. I am totally in love. :love-eyes:
I don't know how I am going to wait out the next few months!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Little sweetheart


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What a sweetie he is - he is a very stunning little dog!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Stunning little fella.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

No wonder you are in love with him - what a sweetheart.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

He is adorable just want to squeeze him


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

so darn CUTE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I want a little Thor lookalike!! He is absolutely gorgeous and just seems to get cuter with age!


----------



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

Thank you everyone! He is getting more and more handsome everyday . We are so lucky and very blessed to have him.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Love him, what a gorgeous boy :love-eyes:


----------



## Sarah11 (May 16, 2012)

What a handsome chap!


----------



## SadieB (Dec 15, 2012)

Lovecockapoo2 said:


> Hi everyone! It's been awhile since I posted an updated pic on Thor. He's growing so fast and has gotten really big. He is doing awesome with potty training. In four weeks he's only had four accidents. We can't believe he's already 19 weeks! Time flies! He will be fixed at 24 weeks. Hoping to. Still not one hundred percent sure about it. We love him so much! If you would like to see more pics of him he has his own Instagram account with lots of pics at cockapoo_thor. I post new pictures every day.
> 
> P.S I don't post much but I love coming in here everyday to help with everything I need. Thank so much you guys!!


OMG! Can't believe how much Sadie and Thor look alike! Love it! We just took her for her 1st haircut/grooming yesterday. They took 1/2 the lengh off and she looks great...cleaned up nice and no more hair in her face. She looks so skinny though...LOL! She is about 8.5 lbs. now and due to be fixed the 2nd week of May. Glad to see Thor is doing great!

Attached is a pic of Sadie and her new "do". All fluffy now!


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

He is absolutely gorgeous, I could cuddle him all day x x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Ooooh! Sadie is a real sweetie too, looking very pretty after her trim


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Sadie is very pretty. If I ever get another Poo it will definitely be a red. Also love the white markings on both Thor and Sadie. :love-eyes:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Clare is that an 'if' or a 'when'?!!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 28, 2013)

He is lovely


----------



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

SadieB said:


> OMG! Can't believe how much Sadie and Thor look alike! Love it! We just took her for her 1st haircut/grooming yesterday. They took 1/2 the lengh off and she looks great...cleaned up nice and no more hair in her face. She looks so skinny though...LOL! She is about 8.5 lbs. now and due to be fixed the 2nd week of May. Glad to see Thor is doing great!
> 
> Attached is a pic of Sadie and her new "do". All fluffy now!



Sadie is precious! We defiantly need to get Thor groomed all over soon. We had a trim but it grew back so fast. We haven't scheduled his neutering yet, we probably will around the same time as Sadie. Thor weighs 12lbs. He was ten at the vet a few weeks ago. How's Sadie doing with her bell training? Is she 100% accident proof? Thor is doing great but not 100% yet. I love the bells and I'm so glad we chose to use them but he loves ringing them lol expecially on beautiful days. He wants to play lol. It's so sweet. I'd rather him be ringing them instead of cleaning poo and pee.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I am so in love with Thor and Sadie, they are so alike and so ridiculously cute!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Marzi said:


> Clare is that an 'if' or a 'when'?!!


:laugh: ok it's probably a When?....rumbled!


----------

